# What is your favourite city?



## hadrett32 (Dec 8, 2010)

In regard of culture, diversity, history, nightlife, atmosphere, vibrancy and architecture. I know, that there are plenty of great cities, i couldn't list them all in the poll. Why do you like them ?? No city vs. city please


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

London. (New York second)

London was at one point, centre of the universe! Thats gone now, but its left behind it great buildings, history, vibrancy and pretty much everything else a great city is built on!

P.s. I <3 NY lol


----------



## interrupter 23 (Feb 1, 2011)

you forgot cologne, dude!!!:lol: So i voted for Berlin. Hamburg, London, Rome are following. (never been to the others)


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Europe: Amsterdam, Berlin
Asia: Bangkok
America: San Francisco, New York
South America: Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires
Australia: Sydney


----------



## WooWoo (May 25, 2010)

i can just see this thread ending in a massive argument :lol:

I voted for London, people will agree with this, some people will disagree with this and argue it, but its just my opinion.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ +1 opcorn:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Out of the cities in the poll : London

Generally:
1- The Hague
2- Vancouver
3- Amsterdam
4- London
5- Düsseldorf
6- Melbourne
7- Utrecht
8- Gold Coast
9- Valencia 
10-Frankfurt


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Too biased in favor of western countries' cities... what about others cities like some latinamericans such as Buenos Aires, Bogota or Mexico City??


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

For me(That I've been to)
1-São Paulo.....................Sorocaba(where I live)
2-New York
3-Amsterdam
4-Rio de Janeiro
5-Paris
6-Belo Horizonte
7-Barcelona
8-Montréal
9-Madrid
10-Fortaleza


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

1. New York
2. London
3. Rome
4. Melbourne
5. Sydney
6. Paris
7. Milan
8. Chicago
9. Los Angeles
10. Brisbane


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

My top 5 favourites (visited) 
1.Los Angeles
2.London
3.New York
4.San Francisco
5.Bangkok

Top 5 cities that i would like to visit in the future
1.Sydney
2.Miami
3.Chicago
4.Madrid
5.Toronto


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Occit said:


> Too biased in favor of western countries' cities... what about others cities like some latinamericans such as Buenos Aires, Bogota or Mexico City??


Rio de Janeiro is listed. 

Also aren't Buenos Aires, Bogota, and Buenos Aires considered Western cities as well? :|

Anyways some of the cities I enjoyed visiting the most are:

1. Buenos Aires
2. New York
3. New Orleans
4. Bogota
5. Chicago
6. Montreal
7. London


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

Shanghai - that's why I've chosen to live here!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*My Favourite City:*

*Singapore*

Before it was Tokyo, but now that huge Northeast Asian metropolis is pushed second by the more global and dynamic, albeit far smaller, city-state of Singapore.

_Flavors_
Singapore like Tokyo has an excellent selection of restaurants. And they're cheaper.

_Skyline_
Singapore's Marina Bay CBD skyline, although quite small, is quite breath-taking with the proximity of two iconic landmarks: the Singapore Flyer and the triple-tower complex of the Marina Bay Sands integrated-resort complex.

_Arts and Culture_
Singapore was severely lacking in this department years back. But with the Espalanade and the theaters at Resorts World Sentosa and Marina Bay Sands, Singapore is becoming a major player in the arts and culture scene.

_Adventure and Entertainment_
There are tons of entertainment venues. Some of them are brand-new like the Universal Studios Singapore. And some are the newly-revamped old favourites like the Singapore Zoological Gardens, Night Safari, Discovery Centre Singapore, Jurong Bird & Reptile Park, and the Sentosa excluding the Resorts World Sentosa complex. And there are up-and-coming ones like the Singapore Air Show and the botanical gardens by the Marina Bay.

_Shopping_
Orchard Road and Marina Bay area offer a wide-array of shopping selections that are comparable to other Alpha-world cities.

_Transportation and Connectivity_
Singapore Changi Airport is not only one of the world's most well-connected aviation hub (both civil and cargo) but is also the world's best airport (Skytrax Awards 2010). Singapore's ports are considered the world's busiest in terms of trans-shipment (also the most connected in the world) and the second most in terms of total cargo tonnage and TEU container-traffic. It also has a fantastic railway infrastructure which encourages mass-transit over car-oriented transport. Complementing the impressive railway infrastructure is its equally reliable expressway network. Both networks serve much of the island.

_Cleanliness_
Singapore is definitely one of those fairly large high-urbanized developed cities that is squeaky-clean in much of its public areas.

_Politeness_
Based on my experiences, Singaporeans, in general, have better dispositions for politeness than most developed East Asian nations.

_Safety and Security_
Singapore is definitely safer city than New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, London, Paris, Shanghai, and Beijing. It is comparable to most East Asian cities outside Mainland China and Mongolia.

_Natural Environment_
Singapore offers warm, but manageable, tropical temperatures all-year-round. And, the abundance of green areas have helped a lot in cooling much of the city.

_Business Environment_
Singapore has one of the most business-friendly environments in the world with a pro-active civilian government. Its stock market is one of the most important in the world and, definitely, the most important in South-east Asian region.

_Wealth and Standard-of-Living_
Singapore is one of the wealthiest cities in the world (with huge foreign exchange reserves and government-owned and led holding companies like Temasek Holdings) with a, relatively, egalitarian distribution of wealth.

_Social Living Conditions_
Relatively small living areas in high-rise apartments limit the footprints of housing estates and, thereby free-up or reward Singaporeans with large shared green public areas like parks and forested areas.

_Education_
The city boasts the best business schools in South-east Asia and some of the best in the world like the Singapore National University and Singapore Management University.

_Openess to Technology_
The Singaporean government is very open to new technology like: the 'New Water' water-conservation-scheme, respectable level of adaptation of vertical farming, 

_Multi-culturalism_
Singapore, unlike much of East Asia, is culturally-heterogenous. Singapore has vibrant neighborhoods like Chinatown, Little India and Arab Street. It is a melting-pot of Asian and Middle-eastern philosophies and ideas from Chinese mysticism (Feng Shui) to Hindu piety to Islamic reverence.


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

nice way to sneak in a city v city thread.


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tokyo and New York!
Paris is my city so it's difficult to choose it.


----------



## Norf_London_boi (Nov 5, 2010)

Of the cities listed, I've only been to the following

Paris
London
Berlin
Rome
Barcelona
Toronto, and 
Istanbul

I would have to say that, even though I've only visited it once, my favourite would have to be *Barcelona* - what other city on earth can boast beautiful historic architecture, stunning modern developments, great weather, delicious and innovative food, amazing nightlife, a gorgeous beach, mountains to ski in a short drive away, trendy gentrified neighbourhoods alongside 'grittier' ones, a young and multiethnic population & cheap modern and efficient public transport network... and you're bang in the middle of southern Europe, with easy access to France, Madrid, Majorca etc. It's also the perfect size - big enough to be an exciting metropolis with everything you need, small enough to feel human and to walk around... No other city ticks so many boxes in my opinion... 

Although it would be interesting to hear from somebody who actually lives there... All this wowed me on a three-day visit!

Other cities I love on this list include *Paris* where I lived for a time, *Berlin*, that I have only briefly visited, and *London*, where I live now. 

Paris is a huge vibrant multicultural world city that is nevetherless somehow more "human" than London. I guess this is because people live in the central area more and you can walk from place to place easier. I also found the pace of life more relaxed and the wonderful boulangeries and neighbourhood bistrots really improved your life. I didn't like the expense of everything - particularly drinking out and rents - compared to the wages paid. 

*Berlin* seems perfect to me - cheap, hedonistic, cultural, authentic, uncommercialised and exceptionally friendly. I suppose the only downside to life there would be the cold northern European weather and the difficulty of finding well-paid work. 

I've grown to love *London* - the vibrancy, the nightlife, the diversity, the opportunities for work, the tolerance. It has too many downsides though to make it into my top 5 - the stratospheric cost of living, the ancient and crumbling infrastructure, the disparity between rich and poor, the hurried and stressful lifestyle... and also not forgetting the terrible gloomy English weather. 

Just my thoughts - not trying to offend anyone!


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Singapore ? really ? 
climate: always warm and sultry 
politics: far too many rules, no individual freedom, crazy punishment for little things
like smoking refer, no democrazy
not my cup of tea !


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> *Singapore*
> _Education_
> The city boasts the best business schools in South-east Asia and some of the best in the world like the Singapore National University and Singapore Management University.




I never heard of them, sorry. :dunno:


----------



## GZT (May 17, 2010)

Berlin 1.
London 2nd
Brussels 3rd


----------

